# Tales Of Nellie & Her Many Nutty Horses.



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Wee! So I blab so much about my rides afterward I my as well just write a journal. You'll probably end up laughing after a while of this whole thing, because odds are I'll be coming back with stories of my stupid falls every week. haha.
=] 
I ride Wednesdays and Saturdays, but every day in the summer aside from weekends! =] 

Right now I'm working with Rupert. He is probably my favorite horse I've been working with- he & I are perfect for each other! =] He fallows me around like a puppy. hehe.
My favorite horse died last year, so I'm happy to have fond a new buddy. 
Before I was training Milo, a crazy paint horse who threw me twice during the 15-16 rides on him with me.. about 4 months for me, I usually rode him once a week. A friend of mine who was helping me out with him took over and I don't ride Milo anymore.
I'm going to barn all day Wednesday and will probably come back with many stories to tell.. haha.

Rupert's lame right now, though


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Rupert's hurt pretty bad. Caroline says it'll be while but there won't be any long term damage.

I rode Clint today! He was stubborn but looking back on the lesson I realize what a good guy he was.. hsi canter was incedibly fast but he was still fun.


----------

